# 7 dead in Cicero, IL fire



## TJacobs (Feb 15, 2010)

http://abclocal.go.com/wls/story?section=news/local&id=7276755


----------



## RJJ (Feb 15, 2010)

Re: 7 dead in Cicero, IL fire

Not sure if there is an increase in deadly fires or perhaps I am more aware to following these events.


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 15, 2010)

Re: 7 dead in Cicero, IL fire

Rjj,

It's been a very active couple months and January/February are leading months historically but this year is slightly above average so far.


----------



## RJJ (Feb 15, 2010)

Re: 7 dead in Cicero, IL fire

FM: it seems that way! anymore these things seem to jump off the page at me.


----------



## Big Mac (Feb 26, 2010)

Re: 7 dead in Cicero, IL fire

Were smoke detctors installed in this structure?  Were they working?


----------



## TJacobs (Feb 26, 2010)

Re: 7 dead in Cicero, IL fire

No mention of SD.

"The deadly fire was fast-moving and trapped five of the victims in a finished attic bedroom. The blaze reduced a rear porch to ashes, and while that doesn't preclude investigators from ultimately determining a cause, they do concede that it will be difficult."


----------



## TJacobs (Feb 26, 2010)

Re: 7 dead in Cicero, IL fire

2/17/10

Scene of the Cicero fire that killed 7 - Cicero authorities are trying to figure out if living in a garage with no bathroom or water is OK?

http://shavedlongcock.blogspot.com/2010/02/scene-of-cicero-fire-that-killed-7.html

Fatal Cicero fire displaces couple who lived in garage

Ginette and Gary Konrad thought they had escaped homelessness in October when they moved into an unattached garage behind an apartment building in Cicero.

But a fire ravaged the property early Sunday, killing seven people inside the apartment building and destroying most of the Konrads' makeshift home.

"Everything we own is gone," said Ginette Konrad, 30, at a Cicero motel where the couple are staying until Thursday.

The garage -- which had no bathroom or real kitchen -- is most likely not a proper living space and "raises red flags" about how the entire property was managed, said Cicero town spokesman Ray Hanania.


----------



## TimNY (Feb 26, 2010)

Re: 7 dead in Cicero, IL fire

Are the I-Codes adopted there?

The part that grabs me more than the garage is these people died in the attic.

Tjacobs:  interesting name for a blog  

tim


----------

